# Pics of my car



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

*Here Are The Pics Of My Car*


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i see a red x


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

:balls: My Eyeeeeeeeeeeeess


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)




----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)




----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

200sxser96 said:


>


Dude!! Your link is to YOUR personal email attatchment. We can't view that! Only YOU can when you are logged into your email.

Save the picture and upload it as an attatchment.

BTW - Neil.....love the picture...


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

ok, the pics are up. here are the new ones.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Xxxx


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Third time's a charm..


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

my new favorite smiley....


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

lol


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

200sxser96 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Ill save you the aggrivation, email me the pics .. [email protected] and I'll host them for you


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

thanks to B14_Stealth, here are the pics


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

your running a wet kit on a fully stock motor?? cmon, weve taught you better


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

it looks fully stock, but the question is, is it really. the anwser is no not really, i have basically rebuilt the motor from top to bottom, plus if i pop it, i have 3 SR20DE motors sitting in the garage, and i have this other motor, maybe you have heard of it(LOL, i know you have) SR20DET, with everything i need for a full swap, including a front mount and all the pipeing, new ecu and all that good jazz. just waiting for the motor to pop before i do any swapping.


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

bump cause i like my car


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

200sxser96 said:


> bump cause i like my car


 keep up the good job 
by the way...did you have to install the toggle switch for the alpine flip up tv?


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

Why yes i did! I do car audio, video and performance for a living, so i kinda have to do all the cool stuff to my car, so customers can see it.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i was just just asking , cause i know Alpine sucks with those toggle/push the brake shit, plus they are overpriced, i was just asking cause my friend has the Alpine flip out tv too
and he wanted to sell it to me, i told him to go to hell, he wanted to sell it for cheap but i dont like the way you have to install it  too bad hehe
plus it serves as a headunit, so i would need an external dvd/cd player like you had , in-dash for example, and i dont think the sound quality of those dvd players is as good as some good headunits out there.


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

your right about being over priced, and about the sound quality of the dvd not as good, but i got a hella sweet deal on it, i love the unit, and the dvd is just to keep the lady friend quiet on long trips, LOL, and being a pain to do the toggle, your right, but on the other hand, not just anyone can jump in my car and watch a movie, i like it like that.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

you know that is a really clean design with the sub in the floor I just hope that you aren't an idiot and made a hard cover for it so you can still use the trunk :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

200sxser96 said:


> it looks fully stock, but the question is, is it really. the anwser is no not really, i have basically rebuilt the motor from top to bottom, .



yea, its rebuilt...but what have you done to make sure that your motor is capable of handling the nitrous


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

200sxser96 said:


> your right about being over priced, and about the sound quality of the dvd not as good, but i got a hella sweet deal on it, i love the unit, and the dvd is just to keep the lady friend quiet on long trips, LOL, and being a pain to do the toggle, your right, but on the other hand, not just anyone can jump in my car and watch a movie, i like it like that.


 yea i guess if you got a sweet deal then its ok to do the some "extra" work to get it working. Im looking for something for my car ... i used to have Icon TV 7" and an eBay dvd player which worked awesome, but now i want a flip out tv, and a dvd player cause i still want my headunit( im hoping on buying a new one soon, maybe Eclipse) to handle the sound processing from the dvd.


----------

